# ¿Recordáis a la elementa esta? de traca.



## Sanchijuela (19 Jul 2022)

Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"


----------



## moromierda (19 Jul 2022)

¡A pute da poulets, amego!


----------



## Tawanchai (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Ejerce la prostitución, ya la pillaron en Twitter, profesión que compagina con sus gilipolleces de guarra loca.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



La creo recordar.

La que está a la izquierda de ella es la que estaba fugada en Suiza y se presentó hoy, ¿verdad?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Lenina (19 Jul 2022)

Bañarse con animales salvajes de dudosa higiene no es sano... pobre cerdo.


----------



## Trejo (19 Jul 2022)

Como para meterle la polla a pelo. Debe tener un crisol de bacterias sanas en ese apestoso coño, el cual debe emanar un agradable aroma a purines de cerdo.


----------



## perrosno (19 Jul 2022)

Que cosas mas chulis de progre, como mola hoyja. Se ve sano, muy sano.


----------



## Sonico (19 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> La creo recordar.
> 
> La que está a la izquierda de ella es la que estaba fugada en Suiza y se presentó hoy, ¿verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



No, pero se le da un aire en el corte de pelo Harapajoe.


----------



## Mandingo100 (19 Jul 2022)

Espero que no se cruce con un mena


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

Madre mia..... meter un pie en ese agua llena de meados y cagadas de cerdo es para darse despues con salfumán concentrado... pero bañarse... va a pillarse una infección de campeonato si no pilla botulismo o algo peor.


----------



## El_Dioni (19 Jul 2022)

*BRVTAL*


----------



## Sanchijuela (19 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> La creo recordar.
> 
> La que está a la izquierda de ella es la que estaba fugada en Suiza y se presentó hoy, ¿verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Juer qué poquitos somos, pero qué mala leche tenemos.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"



No tiene corazon, le va a pasar al cerdito cuatro o cinco ets txungas !!!.  

PD- Quien se coma esos chorizos o jamones, corre un riesgo sanitario.


----------



## el ganador (19 Jul 2022)

Seguro que esa foto le pone a más de uno, good pieses y tal


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 Jul 2022)

No pillo el hilo, yo sólo veo dos marranos dándose un baño.


----------



## bangkoriano (19 Jul 2022)

Antes me follaría al cochino.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Jul 2022)

El gorrino al menos se le ve contento,

la imagen da para para foto de perfil


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



NO ES PUTA, ME LO HA DICHO ELLA.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (19 Jul 2022)

Esta en su salsa


----------



## Montgomery91 (19 Jul 2022)

Esta muchacha en un país normal estaría internada en un psiquiátrico que es donde tiene que estar la pobre. En vez de eso se les ríen las gracias a esta gente y así nos va.


----------



## Felson (19 Jul 2022)

¿Es ésta la de la gallinas violadas por el gallo y que los huevos son fruto de violaciones del gallo? ¿Es esta ese supuesto ser que ha podido decir supuestamente semejante majadería sin conocer de animales, de biología, de naturaleza ni, siquiera, de etología humana, pues las hembras humanas también desechan huevos -curiosamente, ovulos en latín, idioma del que procede huevo- si no son fecundados y son los que salen por las partes pudendas de la susodicha? Es esta la próxima consejera de ganadería de alguna comunidad, ayuntamiento, diputación o cualquier otra cosa que se invente el shérif de Nottingam para quitarnos nuestro sustento?


----------



## Patronio (19 Jul 2022)

Ahí tiene Pedro Sánchez una buena candidata para sustituir a Dolores Delgado o a Adriana Lastra, no creo que lo hiciese peor que ellas.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Jul 2022)

Ya quisieran muchos cambiar a su mujer por ella.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Jul 2022)

Es más bonita la cerda con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya quisieran muchos cambiar a su mujer por ella.



Que susto levantarte al lado de esa criatura.


----------



## Euron G. (19 Jul 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir


----------



## kabeljau (19 Jul 2022)

La pute de les gallines debe ser un retaco si usa esos tacones.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Jul 2022)

Que asco de cerdas y porqueriza

Pd: ese cerdito ha follado más que nosotros


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Jul 2022)

La marrana


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Jul 2022)

y luego los clientes a comerle el coño


----------



## alas97 (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



Exijo sesudos análisis de mentes preclaras como @doc.smoking @Dr.preñacerda y @Billy Fockabocas con respecto al chapoteo fangozilo follacerdo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El gorrino al menos se le ve contento,
> 
> la imagen da para para foto de perfil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128579



menudo chad se ha buscado


taluec


----------



## esforzado (19 Jul 2022)

par la mañana... poner el coño a remojo en mierda de cerdo... 

por la noche... cobrarle trescientos pavos a algún subnormal por pegarle diecisiete sabores distintos de bacterias fecales porcinas...

he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais...


----------



## malibux (19 Jul 2022)

Debe estar como las maracas, pero me cae bien la tipa.


----------



## empepinado (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## esforzado (19 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128798



precisamente a eso pinta bastante inmune la tipa...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jul 2022)

Y eso es lo que pública. En privado le ha comido hasta el culo al cerdito.
Hay más mierda en esa cabeza que en la pocilga.


----------



## dialectica (19 Jul 2022)

Vomitivo.


----------



## ANS² (19 Jul 2022)

criar cerdos y no comérselos es como contratar sus servicios para solo mantener una charla


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya quisieran muchos cambiar a su mujer por ella.



Si es nacida en el 86, se acerca a los 40 añazos...    

PD- Si cambias de novia, elige una mas joven !!!.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



He de decir que ella es más cerda y guarra que el animal.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

Es anarquista, como @Actor Secundario Bob @Sir Connor @corolaria @xicomalo


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Jul 2022)

Si el cerdo ha pagado por un masaje nuru no hay nada que objetar.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Jul 2022)

empepinado dijo:


>



En el vídeo vuelan las moscas.


----------



## sasuke (19 Jul 2022)

ana gabriel, dandose un baño con antonio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128822
> 
> 
> Es anarquista, como @Actor Secundario Bob @Sir Connor @corolaria @xicomalo



¿Cómo puedes ser transfeminista y mujer biológica? Es que me pierdo con la neolengua.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes ser transfeminista y mujer biológica? Es que me pierdo con la neolengua.



El ultimo invento progresista en Cataluña son las esteladas inclusivas OJETEBI !!!.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (19 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



Si te la quieres follar se llama fani 

y es prostituta, lo cual, aparentemente, no está reñido con ser feminista de pastel

vete juntando dineros, eso si, que según ella es prostituts de lujo, creo que de 150 para arriba cobraba. Será por lo de famosa demostrable









Sorpresa: La feminista que acusaba a los gallos de violar a las gallinas es prostituta


Sorpresa, sorpresa. Uno de los personajes de actualidad por su postura radical como feminista y como vegana ha reconocido que es prostituta después de que se aireara en algún medio y en las redes sociales. Se trata de Fanny,la polémica líder del colectivo animalista ‘Almas veganas’ que acusaba...




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Fermi (19 Jul 2022)

Melafo con furia porcina.

Pero poniéndole un bozal

Espera, no.


----------



## Furymundo (19 Jul 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas 

foto digna de la elite pazuziana coprofaga
guardadla.


----------



## sasuke (19 Jul 2022)

te hace descuento y te follas al cerdo y a la cerda


----------



## mullban (19 Jul 2022)

PUAJ!


----------



## vacutator (19 Jul 2022)

¿como se llama la cerda?
...
¿y la cerda?
...


----------



## Busher (19 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No tiene corazon, le va a pasar al cerdito cuatro o cinco ets txungas !!!.
> 
> PD- Quien se coma esos chorizos o jamones, corre un riesgo sanitario.



La ironia es esa... que nadie se comera jamas esos jamones pero quien quiera puede comerse esas pechugas por unas monedas.

Yo no pagaria ni un euro, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jul 2022)

Es una enferma mental, no os paséis, un respeto


----------



## Frysby (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Madre mia..... meter un pie en ese agua llena de meados y cagadas de cerdo es para darse despues con salfumán concentrado... pero bañarse... va a pillarse una infección de campeonato si no pilla botulismo o algo peor.



non ti preocupare, Darwin ya va de camino


----------



## Frysby (19 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> NO ES PUTA, ME LO HA DICHO ELLA.



pues sino esputa se lo traga


----------



## Frysby (19 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128795
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128798
> ...



esa muchacha estâ a salvo la ameba come cerebros.


----------



## Escombridos (19 Jul 2022)

Donde se la puede contratar como puta que es?
Alguien sabe su tlf o página web, como ponerse en contacto con la guarra?


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jul 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Donde se la puede contratar como puta que es?
> Alguien sabe su tlf o página web, como ponerse en contacto con la guarra?



Vas a pillar la gripe porcina y la enfermedad de Lyme


----------



## Don Minervo (19 Jul 2022)

Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (19 Jul 2022)

¡Qué cerda!


----------



## UsufructO (19 Jul 2022)

La conozco, hace años que no sabíamos de ella... 

Por las lagrimas de la Fanny!!!

P.D.: Ese grito lo solíamos hacer cuando la veíamos llorar y alzábamos la cerveza... que tiempos...


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Jul 2022)

No hagáis caso de lo que dice, es una replicante modelo Nexus 6 tatuado en su pupila
Y todo es esteticismo de su performance woke, para diferenciar su caché.


----------



## ultraputa (19 Jul 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> La conozco, hace años que no sabíamos de ella...
> 
> Por las lagrimas de la Fanny!!!
> 
> P.D.: Ese grito lo solíamos hacer cuando la veíamos llorar y alzábamos la cerveza... que tiempos...



Per les llagrimes de la fanny


----------



## UsufructO (19 Jul 2022)

ultraputa dijo:


> Per les llagrimes de la fanny


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jul 2022)

Al cochino se le cae la baba


----------



## Rojelio Medio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jul 2022)

Amazing zoophilia clip with pig / Only Real Amateurs on PervertSlut.com


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (19 Jul 2022)

Los asesinos en serie aprueban tu comentario.


----------



## galdubat (19 Jul 2022)

Menudo hostion se ha de dar sl llegar al muro


----------



## blondrocket (20 Jul 2022)

Ni come carne de animal pero las pollas humanas y las lefadas bien que se las come.
La muy cerda y encima le pagan por ello.


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Jul 2022)

Podríamos hacer _crowdfunding_ y llevarla a algún club de la moraleja. 
Que se lleve a pumba.


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jul 2022)

no tiene dignidad, y su cabeza es un nido de taras


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jul 2022)

quierete un minimo


----------



## URULOK (20 Jul 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Jul 2022)

Esa cerda está a tope de parásitos, triquinosis y gripe porcina. El lechón que la acompaña no.


----------



## otropepito (20 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué la odiais? 

Pregunto.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Jul 2022)

Joder, qué asco.


----------



## BlackFriar (20 Jul 2022)

¿Ha sido madre? Como la veo con su retoño...

Por cierto... ahora que las de su cuerda han prohibido la prostitución, ¿A que se va a dedicar?


----------



## GonX (20 Jul 2022)

empepinado dijo:


>



Este cerdo está enamorado, pillado con furia pocina


----------



## GonX (20 Jul 2022)

blondrocket dijo:


> Ni come carne de animal pero las pollas humanas y las lefadas bien que se las come.
> La muy cerda y encima le pagan por ello.



No es por defenderla, pero estas criticando que les paguen a las putas por comer pollas y tragar la lefa?¿ Lo siento, me he perdido, qué tipo de rencor es ese, realmente te molesta que lo haga? Eres gay o abolicionista?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Jul 2022)

La cara del cerdito es brootallllllllllllllllllllll de felicidad!!!


----------



## Conde Duckula (20 Jul 2022)

El cerdo se folla gratis por lo que otros pagan.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (20 Jul 2022)

Esta era Scort de lujo. Lo de las gallinas era una metáfora.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## blondrocket (20 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No es por defenderla, pero estas criticando que les paguen a las putas por comer pollas y tragar la lefa?¿ Lo siento, me he perdido, qué tipo de rencor es ese, realmente te molesta que lo haga? Eres gay o abolicionista?



No me has entendido.
Me refiero que es una vegana extrema que no come carne , ni leche ni nada.
Pero la lefa de hombre bien que la traga y bien que afila los falos de carne.
Se mete con el patriarcado y luego ejerce el oficio más viejo del mundo.

Se llama ser subnormal e hipócrita.


----------



## Rusla (20 Jul 2022)

El cerdo parece majo. Da la sensación de que se rie.


----------



## nate (20 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



Tiene una carilla muy graciosa y simpática. 

Ah si, la otra es una puta cualquiera.


----------



## Escombridos (20 Jul 2022)

Os espera con su coneje por un módico precio:


----------



## HaCHa (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (20 Jul 2022)

lo malo que esa gente tiene el mismo derecho a voto que tu. 
Un voto suyo al partido mugroso de turno anula tu voto a una opción sensata.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Madre mia..... meter un pie en ese agua llena de meados y cagadas de cerdo es para darse despues con salfumán concentrado... pero bañarse... va a pillarse una infección de campeonato si no pilla botulismo o algo peor.



No se preocupe por ella, bien seguro esta vacunada y súper inmunizada,
Lo de bañarse con el cerdo no la va a matar, no le va a dar tiempo.


----------



## Petruska (20 Jul 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Esta era Scort *de lujo*. Lo de las gallinas era una metáfora.



*de LUJOO??? Menudo "lujo" irte a la cama con semejante escombro *


----------



## Petruska (20 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, el video ese de los besitos con el pobre cerdito es muy cerdo, nunca mejor dicho. Ese cerdito, por muy mono que sea, está lleno de bichillos y de babas y no es nada higiénico ni recomendable andar dándole besitos en el hocico. Aunque bien pensado casi dan más ganas de advertir al pobre cerdito.


----------



## Petruska (20 Jul 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Os espera con su coneje por un módico precio:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129221



QUÉÉÉ ASCOOO por favor. Es vomitiva


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (20 Jul 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


>



De izquierda a derecha, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu y Cameron Diaz.
Son los putos angeles de Charlie, jajaja.


----------



## Petruska (20 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> De izquierda a derecha, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu y Cameron Diaz.
> Son los putos angeles de Charlie, jajaja.



Siniestras y feas


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (20 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Siniestras y feas



La de la derecha es especialmente terrorifica, tiene que haber corrompido a unas cuantas la mala puta drogadicta.


----------



## tmoliterno (20 Jul 2022)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Dice un refrán "Dios los crea y ellos se juntan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128460



Cuando se pille cualquier cosa no va a saber qué tipo de cliente es el que se la ha pegado.


----------



## pioneer (20 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que además es zoofilica.


----------



## Il Corvo (20 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Espero que no se cruce con un mena



huyen despavoridos


----------



## HaCHa (20 Jul 2022)

Lo que queráis pero ese nivel de porcinidad se desata en tus bajos y es el que te quita para siempre las ganas de zumbarte a las limpitas.
La mayor parte de las tías empiezan a molar de verdad a partir del momento en que te las tienes que empotrar a escupitajos, faltadas hirientes y bofetones a rodabrazo para que se corran. Para vosotros las que sólo te comen la puntita porque no les cabe más.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jul 2022)

Mirada de alguien que esta pidiendo ayuda...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jul 2022)

No dejan en paz ni a los cerdos...


----------



## machote hispano (20 Jul 2022)

Pobres bacterias, lo que deben sufrir en ese hediondo pozo...


----------



## Anonimo23 (20 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El gorrino al menos se le ve contento,
> 
> la imagen da para para foto de perfil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128579



HAGASE, CUMPLASE


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> HAGASE, CUMPLASE



BRVVVTAL


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Jul 2022)

G00000000000000000d pieces


----------



## entelequia (20 Jul 2022)

Me como al cerdo y me follo a la guarra


----------



## CommiePig (20 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> De izquierda a derecha, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu y Cameron Diaz.
> Son los putos angeles de Charlie, jajaja.



en Españita no te puedes reir ya

pero deberían ser las Hangeles de Torrente 8


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Jul 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Por qué la odiais?
> 
> Pregunto.



No, hombre, yo no la odio, simplemente me da la risa, vamos, que me descojono con el personaje.


----------



## kdjdw (20 Jul 2022)

¿Esta cerda se follará clientes fachas o solo guarros?


----------



## Escombridos (20 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> QUÉÉÉ ASCOOO por favor. Es vomitiva



Jajaaa....todo en ella da repelús y arcadas ... jajaaa


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Jul 2022)

Les gallines van a estar celosas.


----------



## Escombridos (20 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vas a pillar la gripe porcina y la enfermedad de Lyme



jajaaa .... No es para mí, es para un mal amigo.


----------



## Pluc (20 Jul 2022)

Los que decíis que es guapa no se, será que ya andáis por los 70 años o algo.

El único motivo para follarse esta tipa es porque va de feminazi y tratarla como la puta mierda que es, más allá de eso...


----------



## Ederall (20 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> De izquierda a derecha, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu y Cameron Diaz.
> Son los putos angeles de Charlie, jajaja.



Si, después de meterse varios kilos de heroína en vena xD


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (20 Jul 2022)

Pues sí, me acuerdo de ésta y sólo de ésta, gracias al hilo mensual que sale en Burbuja, por ser la única con algunos atributos femeninos que puede "monetizar", que se dice ahora.

Las otras dos No Existen. Es decir, todo normal.


----------



## lappin7 (20 Jul 2022)

Y siempre la delata su postura corporal "abierta", como comiéndose un pene la ecofeminista-antipatriarcado,
al tiempo que masturba a otro tio


----------



## Godofredo1099 (20 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> *de LUJOO??? Menudo "lujo" irte a la cama con semejante escombro *



No me refiero a la valoración que tú o yo podamos hacer de su físico si no de las tarifas que esta señora se ponía en la web.
Pero si, es más fea que un aborto clandestino la hijaputa.


----------

